# F/s flowerhorn



## fish (May 29, 2010)

Not sure male or female may be some one can help . Around 6"

for sale 35.00 obo. 
604 218 5076
View attachment 10431

lower price 25.00 for today tuesday only


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

he looks male to me great fish for the price!!


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

thanks pete


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump bump need cash


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any offer???


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump........


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

if youre willing to trade i might want him


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

what u have for trade


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

brez , your sneaky .... haha get em start a fh army, we'll do a fry swap in december lol give you some time to catch up ...
free bump so my buddy gets the deal


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

ive got a 4.5 inch wild caught chocolate cichlid a 5 inch green severum and i might trade my (possible) flowerhorn x festae or rose queen


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

picture up again


----------



## Heezy07 (Apr 26, 2012)

is that fh still available


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

yes. make an offer


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump for day


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

where did you get this flowerhorn


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

from member bcaquaria


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any offer....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i cant see the pic but im definately interested just have to figure out the transport aspect of things


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

price low again need this guy go , i need tank space


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

re-post picture


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

bump..............


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

pm'd
you regarding fh


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

i want him but hes a little to big


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well he better be a her or im setting up a new tank lol


----------

